# If you Don't think they are after us ??



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Look at this I found it while looking at yahoo games for kids.  

http://yahooligans.yahoo.com/Science_and_Nature/Living_Things/Animals/Animal_Rights/PETA_Kids/


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

And we've got guy kids like that young man Ty Weaver over in the bowhunting forum who is a mini Chuck Adams. Just goes to show we've got to start 'em when they're young. We can match 'em tit for tat, no question 'bout dat!!!!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

*Hmmmm.... Is this fair?*

Do you know what is really scary? Follow this link.

http://search.yahooligans.yahoo.com/search/ligans?p=NRA

I just changed my search page to Google.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

*What the?*

vegetarian starter kits. what is wrong with these people


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Kansas Kid said:


> vegetarian starter kits. what is wrong with these people


Maybe we should start putting together a carnivore starter kit. Maybe a hunting bow, skinning knife and bag of charcoal???? LOL :wink:


----------



## poundmaker (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi guys. I'm an Aussie so i know all about anti's...didnt used to be like this here. But i hate to say it, our anti's are all the "upper class" aussies who just want to pretend they live in Ney York city...no offence N.Y but you know what i mean. They tell you "hunting should be banned...its so unfair and cruel to the animals" whats unfair? Herding cattle through a feed lot to be shot in the head with a railway spike? Or risking your butt to shoot a black bear? How can they consider it cruel...when you ask how long it takes for a nice shot to bring down a buck what do they say? I'd say if your an anti and not a vegie...your nothing but a lazy hunter...someone who wants to eat meat but wants to "keep there hands clean" so when there friends ask "do you support animals rights" they can say yes...why do they wanna say yes? So they can be cool like celebrities and seem like they actually give a damn...they wont kill a deer...but they wont get rid of there car to save the ozone...all seems wrong to me. I will encourage hunting to my children...and my childrens children...

Cheers Paul

P.S i stand by my signature...


----------



## SgtBoneCrusher (Jan 29, 2005)

MATATAZELA


> Maybe we should start putting together a carnivore starter kit. Maybe a hunting bow, skinning knife and bag of charcoal???? LOL



Thats the best idea I have heard all day!


----------

